# wetsuit repair



## 007fair (29 May 2012)

what a numpty! First outing in my wetsuit and I put a finger nail rip in it .

Wiggle sell special stuff to glue it together (black witch) but I have heard that normal punture repair glue is the same stuff and is just as good. Any one got any experience of this and can recommend normal puncture repair glue?


----------



## Profpointy (29 May 2012)

Black witch is good stuff for mending suits and there are other brands and no-brand solvent based glues which essentially dissolve the underlying rubber so it welds as much as sticking . Evo stick sort of works, but not as well. I doubt if puncture glue will work at all, as I think it's different sort of rubber but confess I've not tried it - but I have mended wetsuits a lot over the years.


----------



## BSRU (29 May 2012)

You could try StormSure, about £5 of EBay, it is a wetsuit repair glue which is also good for bike tyres.


----------



## subaqua (29 May 2012)

if you use puncture repair glue you will need the accelerator to make it less liable to wash away. trust me from experience on this one.
you could use aquasure from McNett but thats an expensive brand name for thick contact adhesive .

bostik http://www.ewetsuits.com/acatalog/bostik-2402-guide.pdf is good stuff


----------



## 007fair (29 May 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I ordered some mcnetts black witch glue online


----------

